# What is your ethnicity?



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Answer the damn question.

If you're a mutt, just vote whichever you identify with most.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

Cockasian


----------



## kyle19 (May 13, 2010)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Tao (May 13, 2010)

Native American i.e. Delicious tan boy.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Does it really matter?


No one said it mattered for anything. None of the polls on this site matter for anything. It's just a curiosity thing.


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

I'm mostly cracker. I got some Indian in me but not enough to profit so whatever.

Irony: My people raped my people.


----------



## foxmusk (May 13, 2010)

i'm white and american because i was born in america. i'm not 1/32 cherokee indian or 1/47 irish.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Hah......where's Scotty? 

German, Russian, little bit of Native American.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

50% Japanese, 50% Spanish.

Because I'm a weaboo I chose Asian.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Half and half.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

Whites are beating blacks in the polls, just like they beat blacks at everything even basketball, if we could be bothered playing that stupid sport.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

I thought that was going to be a slavery joke at first when I read "whites are beating blacks".

Alt reply: They didn't in the elections in '08 :V


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 13, 2010)

Light-skinned black guy!


----------



## Kommodore (May 13, 2010)

White, last time I checked.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 13, 2010)

I feel a race war approaching this thread. Just sayin


----------



## Ames (May 13, 2010)

Two words.

Asian pride.


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Super-duper-almost-seethru-white.  Doesn't get much whiter than me.  My heritage is a lot of white, white and white.


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2010)

Purebred honky.


----------



## Gavrill (May 13, 2010)

I'm like 90% Irish :3


----------



## Wreth (May 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Super-duper-almost-seethru-white.  Doesn't get much whiter than me.  My heritage is a lot of white, white and white.


You're an albino?


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> I feel a race war approaching this thread. Just sayin


There are no race wars on FAF. Only intelligent people vs stupid people wars. And those are more like genocides than wars, but if you use Semelin's definition of genocide, they're both pretty much the same.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> Whites are beating blacks in the polls, just like they beat blacks at everything even basketball, if we could be bothered playing that stupid sport.


brb stealing your car tires.


----------



## Shaui (May 13, 2010)

A whole lotta ******s in here

I said HAWNKIES


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Shaui said:


> A whole lotta ******s in here
> 
> I said HAWNKIES


Wanna go rob a liquor store?


----------



## Jelly (May 13, 2010)

******


----------



## Hir (May 13, 2010)

I'm white. I'm also a quarter Egyptian, fun fact!


----------



## Snack (May 13, 2010)

Filipino.


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> You're an albino?



no not rly.  ._.

That would be AWESOME if I was, though.


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

I am very white.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 13, 2010)

Woah

There's a lot of indian people up there.


----------



## Hackfox (May 13, 2010)

*PERSIAN UP IN THIS BITCH REPRESENTIN'!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> Woah
> 
> There's a lot of indian people up there.


It's like the opposite of my college.


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

Black and native American. It's about 50-50 I guess.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm white. I'm also a quarter Egyptian, fun fact!


go build triangles loser


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> go build triangles loser


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

This is my new favorite post on the entire forums.


----------



## Ben (May 13, 2010)

Sure is Poll Affinity around here

And that sounds like the official strip club this place would run, so it's just twice as bad

(I'm a saltine cracker.)


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

White, as follows based on great-grandparents:

Mother 7/8 American white, 1/8 French white.
Father 6/8 Polish white, 2/8 American white.


----------



## Apollo (May 13, 2010)

Pretty even split of Hispanic and White for me. (I... can't... tan!)


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

HenriW said:


> Pretty even split of Hispanic and White for me. (I... can't... tan!)



Heh, me neither.  I have two settings: "pale" and "burnt to a faretheewell".


----------



## the grey fox (May 13, 2010)

Very very white.


----------



## Don (May 13, 2010)

I'm mixed race White/Hispanic, but I completely identify myself with my Caucasian side.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 13, 2010)

I'm Metis.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 13, 2010)

Mongrel, but 99.99999% of that is white.  Supposedly I got Cherokee in my family but you can never be sure.


----------



## Luca (May 13, 2010)

I'm whiter then a can of paint from a Martha Stewart collection.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 13, 2010)

Heinz 57...

Served with Matzah balls and some Peyote.


----------



## Zolen (May 13, 2010)

I'm a mutt but mostly Hispanic skinned


----------



## Shaui (May 13, 2010)

I'm 1/64th choctaw in my blood


----------



## Ames (May 13, 2010)

This fandom needs more asians.

Edit: WOOT 777th post


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This fandom needs more asians.


 
No we don't.


----------



## Shaui (May 13, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> No we don't.



We don't need moar asians, we need less 40 year old crackerjacks who live with their parents..


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Whiter than white.
I'm fucking reflective.

(Actually, I've got a nice tan from being out in that funny thing called sunlight.  Swimming helps, but gives you some wickedly funky tanlines.  :V)


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Shaui said:


> We don't need moar asians, we need less 40 year old crackerjacks who live with their parents..



I'm a 15 year old crackerjill that lives with her parents reluctantly.
That ok?


----------



## Xipoid (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Answer the damn question.
> 
> If you're a mutt, just vote whichever you identify with most.




What if I identify with none?


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> What if I identify with none?


Then assign them each a number from 1-? and tell me to pick a number in that range. You then can either vote the number I pick or you can eliminate it and ask me to pick a number from 1-(?-1). Rinse and repeat.

EDIT: But we all know you're Korean anyways, so just vote Asian :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 14, 2010)

Why can't I be "Caucasian American"? What, white people can't be Americans? Fuck you, OP, you racist bastard! Fuck you hard, in a non-sexual way.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 14, 2010)

I'm 1/3 Hawaiian, British, and German, but I'm identified as Pacific Islander.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Cossack-Ukrainian and on the other side a mix of Irish, Scottish and British.


----------



## Bernad (May 14, 2010)

Irish, English, and German.
I am the White Man.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

White, but I do have a decent amount of Native American ancestry on both sides of my family. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

I'm about as white as you can get.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 14, 2010)

White..


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Essentially FAF, as per expectations.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Essentially FAF, as per expectations.


 Oh how did you get a picture of my back yard?


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh how did you get a picture of my back yard?


You're lying. There aren't any trees there. Canada is filled with trees everywhere.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're lying. There aren't any trees there. Canada is filled with trees everywhere.


fuck you caught me. Don't forget the beaver. We love our beaver.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> fuck you caught me. Don't forget the beaver. We love our beaver.


Knowing you, that has to be a euphemism and not a reference to actual beavers.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Knowing you, that has to be a euphemism and not a reference to actual beavers.


 No shit :V 
[yt]eGptZn53V3M[/yt]


----------



## Nepmen (May 14, 2010)

Im a sophisticated European (I'm sure I've said this here before). Interestingly, I also know someone whos part Native American and have for a long time.


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

96% Irish, 4% Native American (Shawnee)

I think that means I'm almost as white as white can get.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Telnac said:


> 96% Irish, 4% Native American (Shawnee)
> 
> I think that means I'm almost as white as white can get.


Sup slightly Native American bro?


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sup slightly Native American bro?


*lol*  Not much.  As far as I know, the only thing being 4% NA gets me is the ability to tan while getting horrendously drunk on the beach instead of just freckling & burning while getting horrendously drunk on the beach.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Indians are Asians. :B


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indians are Asians. :B


Indians are Asians in the same manner that Whites are Blacks.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Indians are Asians in the same manner that Whites are Blacks.


What continent is India in?


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What continent is India in?


D'oh!  I was thinking Indians = Native Americans.  Damned Columbus and his shitty navigational skillz.  

Indians (from India) are actually quite distinct from Asians (genetically & morphologically.)  And India is considered a subcontinent, since it's mostly geographically isolated from much of the rest of Asia.  So genetics aside, one could easily make the case that Indians are not the same as Asians.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 14, 2010)

Caucasian for the most part.

Kind of a mix. 
My dad is like 25-30% cherokee.  Forgot what indain my mom said she was something.
My grandma on my moms side was fully Irish. My grandpa on her side was half german and half indain part i dont remember.

Never knew what my mom was on dad side except cherokee as was my grandpa.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Those are races you listed, not ethnicities, ethnicities would be things like "German" or "British".


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 14, 2010)

Like the op said I'm a mutt too.

So part native american and other  would be included


----------



## Enwon (May 14, 2010)

I'm white.  You would think that a taco would be hispanic, but no.


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

Almost 75% Caucasian, no surprise there though.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> Almost 75% Caucasian, no surprise there though.



That's because the vast majority of furries live in the west.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 14, 2010)

3/4 Teutonic, 1/4 Alpine so pretty much 100% cracker depending on where you draw the line :V .


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

I'm Hispanic. Puerto Ricans in the house!


----------



## SpetsnazFox (May 14, 2010)

I'm a krautish caucasian


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> I'm a krautish caucasian


 
Jawohl, sieg... nein, das ist ungesetzlich in Deutschland, und wohl unhÃ¶flich.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> I'm a krautish caucasian



A Bavarian to be precise.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> A Bavarian to be precise.


 
...der die lÃ¤stigste Sorte Deutsche ist.

Na ja, viele Deutsche sagen so...


----------



## Xipoid (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Then assign them each a number from 1-? and tell me to pick a number in that range. You then can either vote the number I pick or you can eliminate it and ask me to pick a number from 1-(?-1). Rinse and repeat.
> 
> EDIT: But we all know you're Korean anyways, so just vote Asian :V



The breakdown is actually more like:

50-75% - Caucasian mix
12.5-25% - Vietnamese
6.25-12.5% - Chinese


I have no real idea what the values actually are.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> ...der die lÃ¤stigste Sorte Deutsche ist.
> 
> Na ja, viele Deutsche sagen so...



Bavarians aren't that annoying, but I prefer Prussians.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (May 14, 2010)

Well its true we are supposed to be kinda more grumpy than the rest of Germany (expect swabians maybe) :-o


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> Well its true we are supposed to be kinda more grumpy than the rest of Germany (expect swabians maybe) :-o



You're grumpy because you border Austria, and no one likes Austrians except themselves.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2010)

Blacker than the night.
I'm an ebony black leopard in the jungle


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

I'm half-black, half-white.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (May 14, 2010)

yeah good point, they always seem to be in a bad mood =P


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> yeah good point, they always seem to be in a bad mood =P



They're moody because Austria is only famous for 3 things, Hitler, Sigmund Freud and keeping young girls locked in cellars.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They're moody because Austria is only famous for 3 things, Hitler, Sigmund Freud and keeping young girls locked in cellars.



You forgot Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You forgot Arnold Schwarzenegger.



A lot of people think Arnie is German though.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> A lot of people think Arnie is German though.



He was born in Austria.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> He was born in Austria.



I know that, and I also know that he refused to give his own voice for the German langauge dubbing of The Terminator because to a German he sounds like a farmer.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> Well its true we are supposed to be kinda more grumpy than the rest of Germany (expect swabians maybe) :-o


 
Schwabe kÃ¶nnen alles... auÃŸer Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 14, 2010)

I'm a white boy with some Native American blood in my veins.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I'm a white boy with some Native American blood in my vanes.



You've smeared the blood of Native Americans on your weather vane? I thought you weren't allowed to shoot them anymore.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

LOL Tash!


----------



## black tiger (May 14, 2010)

im am german


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 14, 2010)

No surprising results so far :V


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

black tiger said:


> im am german



White.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

fuck only three asians and four blacks???

What the hell?


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> fuck only three asians and four blacks???
> 
> What the hell?



Why are you surprised? This fandom is dominated by white males of the "college student" post-adolescent demographic.  Like most nerdy things.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

But most of the furries I know IRL are asian.

Or maybe that's just because I'm asian.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But most of the furries I know IRL are asian.
> 
> Or maybe that's just because I'm asian.



That's probably why.  People subconsciously and consciously tend to prefer mingling with others of their general ethnicity.  Part of the whole herd mentality thing that underlies most aspects of human society, I think.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You've smeared the blood of Native Americans on your weather vane? I thought you weren't allowed to shoot them anymore.



Well excuse the fuck out of me for making a petty mistake.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Well excuse the fuck out of me for making a petty mistake.



Well excuse the fuck out of you for flipping out over a slightly snarky joke.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 14, 2010)

black
*disappears*


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> black
> *disappears*



To disappear, just turn off the lights

No need to disappear, we're cool with everyone


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> No need to disappear, we're cool with everyone



Except Scotty, he hates colored people.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> To disappear, just turn off the lights
> 
> No need to disappear, we're cool with everyone


 
It's not that I'm afraid of anyone here, I just fucking had it with these forums :|

Also Tycho is right :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's probably why. People subconsciously and consciously tend to prefer mingling with others of their general ethnicity. Part of the whole herd mentality thing that underlies most aspects of human society, I think.


 
It's like asking why the Furicuas are Hispanic when most furries are white.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They're moody because Austria is only famous for 3 things, Hitler, Sigmund Freud and keeping young girls locked in cellars.



Mozart


----------



## VoidBat (May 14, 2010)

Clusterfucked Caucasian. :V
Swedish Italian, Finnish, Canadian American.


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

Oh look I'm a minority. Not surprising.


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2010)

Pure bred caucasian male :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 14, 2010)

Mexican, so I chose Native American.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 14, 2010)

I'm red. And blue. And white.
^Cookie if you get from what


I'm white.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

white right now indoors doing homework all day, red after the beach tomarrow, Brown when it cools off, and blue when I freeze over during the night XP


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Mexican, so I chose Native American.


 
Hispanic was on the list, you know. Or where you just being sarcastic?

If so, you should have chosen white too! What do you think _mestizo_ is?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Mozart


 
_Leck mir den Arsch recht schÃ¶n..._


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

White last time I looked in the mirror before it cracked on me.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 14, 2010)

I'm half white and half chinese, but I voted for Asian since I predicted a crapload of votes would go towards Caucasian.


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> To disappear, just turn off the lights



And to reappear, smile.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2010)

Raptor.  :3x

White.  Don't let Ratte tell you otherwise.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 14, 2010)

Glitch said:


> And to reappear, smile.


 Damn I lol'd


----------



## Don (May 14, 2010)

This fandom is whiter than paste :V


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This fandom is whiter than cornbread :V



Cornbread is yellow, dude.


----------



## Don (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Cornbread is yellow, dude.



It's an expression.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> It's an expression.



Oh.

A lot of different races enjoy cornbread in their cuisine, dude.  Totally not cool.

Also, paste lol


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> A lot of people think Arnie is German though.


Who thinks that?  I've never known anyone who thought he was German.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh.
> 
> A lot of different races enjoy cornbread in their cuisine, dude.  Totally not cool.
> 
> Also, paste lol



I don't blame them. Cornbread is delicious :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

This just proves white people are "losing it" faster than the other races.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This just proves white people are "losing it" faster than the other races.


The abundance of white people here is probably to due the fact that FA and the forums are in English.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 15, 2010)

I am white.


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> The abundance of white people here is probably to due the fact that FA and the forums are in English.


>implying that ethnicity determines what language you speak.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> >implying that ethnicity determines what language you speak.



Dammit you beat me to it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Mixed. Caucasian(Irish, German), Native American, Hispanic(Puerto Rican), and African American.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 15, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Mixed. Caucasian(Irish, German), Indian(American), Hispanic(Puerto Rican), and African American.


 
No wonder your fursona's so fucked up. :lol:


----------



## Bittertooth (May 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> >implying that ethnicity determines what language you speak.


English-speaking countries are mostly caucasian, so there's definitely some relation.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 15, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> English-speaking countries are mostly caucasian, so there's definitely some relation.


 
Still, for a largely American-based fandom, you'd think there'd be more diversity. America is a very racially diverse country!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Still, for a largely American-based fandom, you'd think there'd be more diversity. America is a very racially diverse country!



True, but a hell of a lot of black Americans are too poor to own a computer.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> No wonder your fursona's so fucked up. :lol:


ROFL XD


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 15, 2010)

..white chick here


----------



## Tycho (May 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Still, for a largely American-based fandom, you'd think there'd be more diversity. America is a very racially diverse country!



Even so, you have to consider the fact that the fandom is predominantly white males.  America may be diverse, but the furry fandom... not so much.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

I'm a Scotch-Irish-British-Scandanavian, least thats what I think most of it is, I think, there might be German in there...


----------



## Plantar (May 16, 2010)

Caucasian: I've got Italian, Polish, German, and Lithuanian blood in me.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 16, 2010)

mostly caucasian

1/8th puerto rican ive found out recently


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 16, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hispanic was on the list, you know. Or where you just being sarcastic?
> 
> If so, you should have chosen white too! What do you think _mestizo_ is?



WHITE?! WTF?! HELL NAW!

I know I'm Mexican-American but my roots are Native American (for all I know), though I probably do have some kind of European somewhere. But since I don't know anymore beyond that, I just say Mexican with Native roots.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 16, 2010)

I may of voted white but on my mother's side of my family if you go back far enough. I had relatives who were actually Vikings, and I think that is way cool!!!!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I may of voted white but on my mother's side of my family if you go back far enough. I had relatives who were actually Vikings, and I think that is way cool!!!!



Vikings were white.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> WHITE?! WTF?! HELL NAW!
> 
> I know I'm Mexican-American but my roots are Native American (for all I know), though I probably do have some kind of European somewhere. But since I don't know anymore beyond that, I just say Mexican with Native roots.



Most Mexicans are at least partly of Spanish descent, the Spanish empire encouraged marriages between Spanish men and Aztec/Mayan women to destroy their culture and civilization.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

I was born in |51@3L so I chose 'Middle Eastern'.
Though, I am:
Quarter white american
Quarter british
Quarter morroco
Quarter uhh... austrian, german or poland... I don't remember.

Though, back into the roots I am a bit from russia, scotland(I think), native americans and Irland.

I can go until about 1807.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Most Mexicans are at least partly of Spanish descent, the Spanish empire encouraged marriages between Spanish men and Aztec/Mayan women to destroy their culture and civilization.


 
That and the fact that Spanish explorers usually didn't bring any women with them!


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I was born in |51@3L so I chose 'Middle Eastern'.
> Though, I am:
> Quarter white american
> Quarter british
> ...



Moroccan? Like Berber Moroccan?


----------



## Qoph (May 16, 2010)

If anyone says "lol the fandom is really really white", I'd ask them to look at the US demographics (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_States#Race_and_ethnicity).  Note that here it is estimated that 75% of the US is caucasian (and the majority of users here are from the US).


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

You know, if I was Asian, I'd flaunt it and be all "You have much to learn, white grasshoppa". It's probably good that I'm not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Moroccan? Like Berber Moroccan?



Yeah, even I have connection to Morroco. Not like Berber Morrocan, I think.. but still.
That person makes quality food.


----------



## bozzles (May 16, 2010)

Black.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Anishinabe, Irish, Italian, Russian, German, Polish, Chinese.

Like I've said before.... good old American Mutt.


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> *Anishinabe*



wazzat


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> wazzat


An (until recently) oppressed Japanese underclass/ethnic group, if I remember correctly. They're kinda like the Untouchables of India and do a lot of leather work.

As for me, I'm mostly eat mayonnaise and listen to contemporary Jazz. I have some Black in my family tree somewhere and supposedly, Cherokee. 

Though, it seems like every fucking white person I run into proclaims to have ***** blood. Seriously. Why would someone want to risk going out into the uncharted wilderness to do their ethnic raping when they can easily go Jefferson? Hell, they're already in bondage. That's a fetish! :V

... ... ... God, I'm a horrible person.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Black.



No you're not (I've seen pictures of yourself you've posted in the mugshot threads)


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

7 pages and I couldn't find one mention of the n-word.  Y'all disappoint.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> 7 pages and I couldn't find one mention of the n-word.  Y'all disappoint.



It's not possible to say the word ****** on here.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

I clicked Caucasian/white, though really my ancestors would be Celtic with a bit of Native American down the line somewhere.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's not possible to say the word ****** on here.



******.


edit:  Well I'll be.  NOW I TRULY AM DISAPPOINT

What about "spear chucker"?

edit again:   HA THAT WORKED


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> ******.
> 
> 
> edit:  Well I'll be.  NOW I TRULY AM DISAPPOINT
> ...



Porch Monkey and Nig Nog are allowed too.


----------



## Thatch (May 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's not possible to say the word ****** on here.



Did you mean nigger?



Rilvor said:


> I clicked Caucasian/white, though really my ancestors would be Celtic with a bit of Native American down the line somewhere.



The Celts were caucasian too, I don't see a problem there.


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> An (until recently) oppressed Japanese underclass/ethnic group, if I remember correctly. They're kinda like the Untouchables of India and do a lot of leather work.



Like the Ainu, then?


----------



## Slyck (May 17, 2010)

This thread rocks.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> _Leck mir den Arsch recht schÃ¶n..._



XD Hahaha Mozart. Lickensnouser.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Did you mean ******?



How did you write that? I thought it was automatically bleeped out, let me try.

******

******

******

EDIT: Damn!


----------



## Misterraptor (May 17, 2010)

My ethnicity is...


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

I'm a nig-

just kidding I'm whitebread.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

We are so white. So white.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We are so white. So white.



Congratultions! You managed to prove the obvious. I'm actually afraid you guys are gonna lynch me or something.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

There's not a single Indian on FAF? This baffles me.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Congratultions! You managed to prove the obvious. I'm actually afraid you guys are gonna lynch me or something.



nah we love yah, and I dont think we have the capacity to do such things


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's not a single Indian on FAF? This baffles me.



I was just wondering that myself, maybe its a religious thing they dont want to commit blasphemy by imitating Ganesha.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I was just wondering that myself, maybe its a religious thing they dont want to commit blasphemy by imitating Ganesha.


For some reason, I doubt that.


----------



## slydude851 (May 17, 2010)

no Indian furrys... yet... lol straaange.  I'm asian woohoo for being one of those 7 people


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> For some reason, I doubt that.



eh, probably very good reasoning


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Congratultions! You managed to prove the obvious. I'm actually afraid you guys are gonna lynch me or something.


Don't worry, I like black people. c: 

David M Awesome does too. A little too much. You might wanna stay away from him.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, I like black people. c:
> 
> David M Awesome does too. A little too much. You might wanna stay away from him.



...

"David M. Awesome?"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> "David M. Awesome?"


 
Dyluck.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Dyluck.


Oh yeah, I forgot that he changed his name to this. 

My bad.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Dyluck.



Yeah I knew that already. He keeps on hitting on me in mugshots. I'm not sure what to do, so I just delete my pictures when no one's looking.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yeah I knew that already. He keeps on hitting on me in mugshots. I'm not sure what to do, so I just delete my pictures when no one's looking.


He has a black people fetish. 

His boyfriend is black and adorable, too.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> black people fetish



Yeah, seriously what the hell is up with this? I'm never sure whether or not to feel offended or flattered when white people get like this. In fact I just don't understand racial fetishes in general.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yeah, seriously what the hell is up with this? I'm never sure whether or not to feel offended or flattered when white people get like this. In fact I just don't understand racial fetishes in general.


You definitely shouldn't feel offended. I mean, there's no way it could be a bad thing towards you. Maybe creeped out, but not offended.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He has a black people fetish.
> 
> His boyfriend is black and adorable, too.


PriestRevan*shakes fist* looks more hispanic than black, doesn't he?


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> PriestRevan*shakes fist* looks more hispanic than black, doesn't he?


He might look a bit hispanic, but he's definitely black. He's an oreo.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He might look a bit hispanic, but he's definitely black. He's an oreo.


Oreos are tasty. I bet PriestRevan tastes like hatred though.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You definitely shouldn't feel offended. I mean, there's no way it could be a bad thing towards you. Maybe creeped out, but not offended.



I'll be creeped out then. It's what I've been doing anyway.



Jashwa said:


> He might look a bit hispanic, but he's definitely black. He's an oreo.





Jashwa said:


> He's an oreo.





Jashwa said:


> oreo.



>:[


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> >:[


Why do you take offense to this, sir? Are you an oreo? Oreos are p cool.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you take offense to this, sir? Are you an oreo? Oreos are p cool.



White people shouldn't be allowed to tell black people how to act 'black', that's why.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> White people shouldn't be allowed to tell black people how to act 'black', that's why.


Huh? I'm confused. 

I just meant that he was half and half, with black on the outside. 

I'm not saying he's a black dude that totally acts white and shouldn't.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Huh? I'm confused.
> 
> I just meant that he was half and half, with black on the outside.
> 
> I'm not saying he's a black dude that totally acts white and shouldn't.


My bad then. That's how oreo is used where I come from.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> My bad then. That's how oreo is used where I come from.


I've seen it used in both ways, so my bad for not clarifying that I meant half and half and not "black but acts LIKE ONE DEM CRACKERS"


----------



## TashkentFox (May 18, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I'm a Scotch-Irish-British-Scandanavian, least thats what I think most of it is, I think, there might be German in there...



Scotch-Irish IS British :V. It's like saying you're a German Bavarian, they're one and the same.


----------

